# Toro CCR2000 question



## mixpat (Jan 7, 2018)

Picked up an old CCR2000 for $25. It wouldn't start and I determined that it wasn't getting fuel. I put in a new carb, new fuel line and new fuel filter (and fresh gas). Starts right up now, but it's surging and will occasionally shut down after about 10 minutes. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Bad ignition. Parts get REAL expensive on these.


Welcome aboard, Pat !!


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

mixpat said:


> Picked up an old CCR2000 for $25. It wouldn't start and I determined that it wasn't getting fuel. I put in a new carb, new fuel line and new fuel filter (and fresh gas). Starts right up now, but it's surging and will occasionally shut down after about 10 minutes. Any ideas? Thanks!


the surging wouldnt be the ignition its a lean condition but the shutting down would definitely be the coil once it heats up they tend to fail.

might be cheaper to find another one and pick it up for cheap and steal the oem carb and ignition. would me less expensive than trying to buy the individual parts.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

uberT said:


> Bad ignition. Parts get REAL expensive on these.
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard, Pat !!


dont worry there are many around just pick up another for $25 and use it as a parts donor :devil:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Would an ignition module such as Mega Fire or Nova solve the ignition problem?


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Would an ignition module such as Mega Fire or Nova solve the ignition problem?


some people have had luck with them i have never had an ignition problem with any of the 2000's that i have had.

so i dont have any experience with them.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

novas or megafires work but you lose the kill switch


----------



## mixpat (Jan 7, 2018)

**UPDATE**
I picked up a Mega Fire ignition module...installed it and she fired right up. Unfortunately, 5 or so minutes later, she started revving and died. Same as before. Now I'm wondering if there is a fuel delivery problem. Feels like she is running until the fuel in the bowl is spent. When this happens, a couple pumps to the primer and it fires right up again.


Keep in mind, I installed a new (after-market) carb, new fuel filter and fuel line. Then I thought maybe the gas cap was clogged. But, it did the same thing with the cap off.


I'm a little stumped here and hoping you wise snowblower gurus might have a suggestion? Thanks


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Pat, parts get REAL expensive on these!


----------



## mixpat (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes, starting to realize that. Fortunately, I don't have a lot into it. It's turning into a challenge at this point and just can't figure out what it could be.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

mixpat said:


> Yes, starting to realize that. Fortunately, I don't have a lot into it. It's turning into a challenge at this point and just can't figure out what it could be.


i have never used an aftermarket carb on the sizuki 2000's i have had i always clean and rebuilt the mikuni carburetor Suzuki's seem to be picky below is a guy that had to modify a brand new aftermarket carb to get it to work.

it seems like a fuel problem was the oem carb beyond repair? 


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/117193-ccr-2000-carb-tuning-issues.html


----------



## mixpat (Jan 7, 2018)

The carb I took out might not be original. I'm getting the same result with both carbs .


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Possible the vent on the gas cap is broken/plugged? If it runs for 10 min then shuts down it could be. The fuller the tank the sooner the problem will crop up.


----------

